# Real estate job in Dubai



## mondelez (May 26, 2021)

Hi everyone, I've been offered a real estate job in Dubai (commission only). I have enough savings to financially support myself in the beginning but I don't like the commission only aspect of the job as there is no guarantee I will be generating an income. Does anyone have experience in real estate in Dubai? Is it possible to make money after a couple of months in this field? 

Thanks.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Possible - yes. 
Probable - no.
Its such a cutthroat business here that it would be very tough to make money here as a newcomer.
The buyer/renter pays the agents fees - so the seller/landlord puts their properties with multiple agents and then lets them fight over it.
You could do all the work showing somebody a property and then another agent from a different company or even one of your colleagues could then get the sale - earn the agents fee and then get paid their commission - leaving you with nothing!
it’s illegal to work here on a visit visa - but I have known companies that have taken on agents and then made them work in a visit visa - not providing them with a proper work visa.
cheers
steve


----------



## mondelez (May 26, 2021)

Wow seems like its very competitive and challenging.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

mondelez said:


> Hi everyone, I've been offered a real estate job in Dubai (commission only). I have enough savings to financially support myself in the beginning but I don't like the commission only aspect of the job as there is no guarantee I will be generating an income. Does anyone have experience in real estate in Dubai? Is it possible to make money after a couple of months in this field?
> 
> Thanks.


When you say ‘offered’ what is the offer ? what sort of figure have they told you as OTE ? and are they properly employing you on a visa etc

Being blunt and realistic thousands are sold a dream to come and work here and earn a fortune in real estate. Very few succeed for any length of time, many go home in huge debt having lived a party lifestyle on very little income. Of course there are exceptions to the rule.

If it’s not a proper employment offer then my advice would be steer clear of it and keep your savings tucked away.


----------



## mondelez (May 26, 2021)

UKMS said:


> When you say ‘offered’ what is the offer ? what sort of figure have they told you as OTE ? and are they properly employing you on a visa etc
> 
> Being blunt and realistic thousands are sold a dream to come and work here and earn a fortune in real estate. Very few succeed for any length of time, many go home in huge debt having lived a party lifestyle on very little income. Of course there are exceptions to the rule.
> 
> If it’s not a proper employment offer then my advice would be steer clear of it and keep your savings tucked away.


No base salary, commission only. It says I will be sponsored (visa paid for by them), the company has a good reputation, but looking at the huge number of people employed, I honestly think that they wouldn't sponsor someone until they make their first sale. Why would they sponsor someone who will leave in two months? lol.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mondelez said:


> No base salary, commission only. It says I will be sponsored (visa paid for by them), the company has a good reputation, but looking at the huge number of people employed, I honestly think that they wouldn't sponsor someone until they make their first sale. Why would they sponsor someone who will leave in two months? lol.


Because you are not allowed to work on a visit visa!
If they did not sponsor you and you were working on a visit visa - the company would be liable to a very large fine and you would risk a fine and deportation.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

mondelez said:


> No base salary, commission only. It says I will be sponsored (visa paid for by them), the company has a good reputation, but looking at the huge number of people employed, I honestly think that they wouldn't sponsor someone until they make their first sale. Why would they sponsor someone who will leave in two months? lol.


Have you had a formal written offer ? What is the commission structure ….. housing allowance ? …. Medical cover ? Transport allowance ? … flights ? Etc etc


----------



## mondelez (May 26, 2021)

UKMS said:


> Have you had a formal written offer ? What is the commission structure ….. housing allowance ? …. Medical cover ? Transport allowance ? … flights ? Etc etc


No housing and transportation allowance. No flight tickets covered either. Just a 50-50 commission structure and medical coverage.


----------



## mondelez (May 26, 2021)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Possible - yes.
> Probable - no.
> Its such a cutthroat business here that it would be very tough to make money here as a newcomer.
> ...


Is this the case even with reputable real estate agencies?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mondelez said:


> No housing and transportation allowance. No flight tickets covered either. Just a 50-50 commission structure and medical coverage.


Hi,
Hardly a “reputable” company under these employment terms!
Reputable companies pay employees a modest living wage and then bonuses/commission on good sales numbers.
How do they honestly expect you to provide yourself with accommodation/food/clothing/transport etc. without paying you anything other than commission on sales?

Companies using this business model are either expecting to employ wives/husbands of main breadwinners - who simply want to supplement the family income (if that person is already sponsored - then they don’t need to even provide an expensive residence visa - simply a low cost labour card) ...OR people coming into the country thinking the streets are paved with gold and can easily make their fortune.
The latter usually spend all their savings whilst trying to earn a living here and then go home with less money than they started with or even big debts - a few months later!
Your choice at the end of the day!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

mondelez said:


> Is this the case even with reputable real estate agencies?


On what do you base your description of ‘reputable’ ? ….. the package you describe would not come from a reputable company in my view others may disagree.


----------



## mondelez (May 26, 2021)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Hardly a “reputable” company under these employment terms!
> Reputable companies pay employees a modest living wage and then bonuses/commission on good sales numbers.
> How do they honestly expect you to provide yourself with accommodation/food/clothing/transport etc. without paying you anything other than commission on sales?
> ...


Totally agree with you. Unfortunately, after doing some research, it seems like this package is typical for most real estate companies.


----------

